# Does your dog look like this?



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

to cut a long story short i emailed the artist regarding getting the portrait done of my for my bfs christmas and she basically said it would be best if it was a pet potrait rather thana human one as she doesn't specilise in human portraits.

:idea:
so even thoguh i asked my mum if she would like a portrait done of her dog tammy and she said no, i think i am just going to do it anyway - if i can get some decent pics.
as her birthday is coming up!

i asked her months ago - she she is craving a dog at the moment, so i think she might appreciate it more, especially since tammy had to be P.T.S. over a year ago.

as i dont have many decent pics of tammy i was hopeing peopple with similar dogs could post their pics to possibly help the artist capture her features.

does that make sence? 

i am thinking about doing that becasue whenever my mum sees a little blond dog it reminds her of tammy!

well this is Tammy - i would prefer if you could post head shots, possibly of the dog looking straight at the camera!

this is my fav pic of her!































































i am also going to check the internet for any little blong scruffs


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

well i have discovered that tammy is probably a tibetan terrier X with a Soft-Coated Wheaten Terriers, i have found a few images that look just like her - hopefully i'll be able to use some of them to make a portrait of her for my mum - she better appreciate it!!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi I hope this helps. This is Lassie, a wonderful dog that I grew up with. She's been gone for more than 10 years now bless her. She was a purebred mongrel


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Hi I hope this helps. This is Lassie, a wonderful dog that I grew up with. She's been gone for more than 10 years now bless her. She was a purebred mongrel


awww she reminds me of tammy.

i think she looks like a tibetan terrier X

i have found this image - i'm hopeing the photographer would be able to use this dogs features 

Sonny on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

OK, here are some of Oscar...his owners won't mind me posting these, I took them all! He is a Wheaton Terrier X Bearded Collie.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> OK, here are some of Oscar...his owners won't mind me posting these, I took them all! He is a Wheaton Terrier X Bearded Collie.


awww he is lovely 

have you got a bigger image of the first one you could possibly send me?
you can obviously put your signiture all over it too 

i think that would be a great one to use


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It's on a disc, will have a hunt for it  give me a minute though, I have a lot of photo discs!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> It's on a disc, will have a hunt for it  give me a minute though, I have a lot of photo discs!


thank you - it is really appreciated


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very cute dogs. They look very happy and content.


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

happysaz133 said:


> It's on a disc, will have a hunt for it  give me a minute though, I have a lot of photo discs!


did you ever find the disc - i hope you did


----------

